# NEW: Medical Studies in English at adriatic sea in Split,Croatia !!!!!



## Zagrebstudent (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Folks
I want to announce that the ? University of Split ? School of Medicine? in Split, Croatia, opens recently for academic year 2011/2012 for the first time a ? Medical Studies in English? program ( 30 places) Both foreigners and Croatian citizens can apply equally for this program.
The diploma after graduation from ? Medical Studies in English?-program at the University of Split is recognized in the EU ? as Croatia joins EU in the year of 2013 for sure. Graduates can work as doctors in the whole European Union. - Also graduates can do the USMLE and work in USA.
The costs of the program are 7000 Euro per academic year and belong to the lowest in Europe if it comes to ? Medical Studies in English ? in foreign countries.
The Medical School in Split is a young, highly modernized faculty which puts great emphasis on research and education. It has intensive partnerships with Universities in USA ? notably Wisconsin ? and also a partnership with the University of Ottawa, Canada.
Split is a great town (220 000 inhabitants) and 2nd largest City of Croatia (after Zagreb) located at the mediterrean sea with a great nightlife,especially in summer, and beautiful beaches and sea side resorts spotted nearby.
Important (!) : The University of Split ?School of Medicine has yet free places for ? Medcial Studies in English? to offer. The faster your apply since now, the bigger the chance that you receive a place without any entrance exam. Late application and thereby a too large application pool will lead to selection criteria based on entrance exam or high school grades evaluation. First admission deadline is June 30 ? the second admission deadline drags into Mid-September.
Im myself a medical student in the ? Medical Studies in English? ?program at the University of Zagreb- School of Medicine in Zagreb, Croatia - and I visited the Medical Faculty in Split and was excited. I can recommend medical studies in Croatia overall.
For more information regarding the University and admission you can find contact details at the University webpage ( google: Medical Studies Split)
[FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif'][/FONT][FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif']You are also free to write me an email if you have any questions.[/FONT]
[FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif']Greetings[/FONT]
[FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif']Andr? Maciej Warzecha[/FONT]
[FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif']Medical Student [/FONT]
[FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif']University of Zagreb ? School of Medicine[/FONT]
[FONT='Trebuchet MS','sans-serif']Email: Andre.Warzecha(at)web.de[/FONT]


----------



## Zagrebstudent (Jun 20, 2011)

My contact details are Andre.Warzecha(at)web.de for more information regarding " Medical Studies in English" in Split,Croatia


----------

